# mad cow tack? pro rider tack?



## bauchtanz

Thoughts?

How about pro rider? 
Like for breast collars and such.....


----------



## Saddlebag

Considering the cost of good well tanned leather, almost anything under $100 could be of questionable quality.


----------



## HnA Tack

Madcow does not seem to have much - if any - info about their products, and I find that strange & definitely questionable.


----------



## LadyChevalier

I have a mad cow show bridle and matching breast collar. From the companies website they said that only so many are made per set so it is guaranteed not to overly mass produced. The leather is Argentinian leather- not sure what kind of quality that would be but with a little oiling it is ready to go like any other piece of equipment. Everything works on it. I guess the only thing is that on the bridle along the cheek, the tooling does not match up perfectly on both sides but thats not a big deal- in fact most people wouldnt notice but I look close to details.... I am picky that way lol I havent put it on a horse due to weather and this winter being so miserable so I cant attest to durability yet. 

IMO I see nothing wrong with their breast collars and bridles but personally would not buy a saddle from them if they made them due to them using argentinian leather and will most likely skimp out on other quality materials.


----------



## smrobs

I'm not familiar with either of those brands so I can't help you there, but I did want to mention that not every piece of quality tack is going to be $100+. The only thing in my tack room that cost more than $100 was my saddle and I don't buy poor quality tack...I just know what to look for.

OP, what kind of breast collar are you looking for?


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl

LOL, Smrobs!

Are we talkin' new or used for $100 or less? :lol:


----------



## smrobs

I don't buy used tack either :wink:. The only exception to that rule for me is bits because they generally don't require as much specialized care as leather. If a bit hangs in a tack room or lays in a box for 10 years, just rinse off the dust and it's good as new (provided it hasn't rusted beyond all repair). Leather though, I don't trust other folk to take care of it the same way I do so it's just easier for me to buy new.

HOWEVER, I don't buy tack with bling and silver and jewels and full tooling either. It's all very utilitarian, but that's why I can get good quality at an affordable price.

I've always been of a mind that when people see me riding my horse they should think "Dang, that's a nice horse" instead of "Dang, that's a flashy bridle" LOL.


----------



## shezamagicillusion

HnA Tack said:


> Madcow does not seem to have much - if any - info about their products, and I find that strange & definitely questionable.


I have a madcow tack set and my friend has 2 of them and they are the best leather and quality I have ever owned and I have owned Circle Y and Tex Tan tack sets to match my saddles. In my opinion, you can't go wrong with a madcow set and especially not at their prices.:lol::lol:


----------



## shezamagicillusion

bauchtanz said:


> Thoughts?
> 
> How about pro rider?
> Like for breast collars and such.....


I would definitely go with the Madcow. It is high quality tack.


----------



## tinyliny

I find it's much harder to find Western bridles that have as good a quality of leather as most English bridles. so often the western ones are very "cardboardy", and so full of bling that they end up rubbing raw spots on the horse's face. I am with smrobs; utilitarian!


----------



## Saddlebag

*Full QH Fibelr glass / Composite blend light weight tree.* I wouldn't touch that with a 10' pole. Laser imprinted leather. The reason leather is stamped is to compress the fibers which adds strength. I'd probably pass on their tack as well. I have a nice alpaca trimmed western bridle that's likely 30 yrs old and it will easily fetch $150. It is double ply and of good tannage. I was given a split ear that was purchased in 1966. The woman had the original bill of sale from Kenway's of Calgary, Alberta. That makes it 48 yrs. old. It too is lined with leather and is in very good condition. Exc quality hardware that doesn't rust. She paid $35 back then. Min. wage she said was $1.10 hr, so it was fairly pricey but break it down and it's about 75 cents a yr.


----------



## franknbeans

I actually am considering trying one of their saddle blankets lined with felt-IF I can get it cheap via eBay auction. They have them priced at $469, BIN, but do have a couple for auction without reserve.

I did not like the look of their headstalls at all. I thought they looked cheap and I too would question the quality…but then I am sort of a leather snob.


----------



## womack29

I personally hate all the bling stuff. Tucker has some awesome bridles and breast collars under $100 and I have never had quality problems with their products.


----------



## Saddlebag

Frank, why not buy a tan pure wool felt pad, 1" and toss a nice blanket over it. As the horse sweats the felt will form to it's back. Cost is about $50. There are numerous felt pads advertised that have so many rows of stitching of what looks like nylon fishing line, that the felt can't follow the contours.


----------



## 6gun Kid

Saddlebag said:


> *Full QH Fibelr glass / Composite blend light weight tree.* I wouldn't touch that with a 10' pole. Laser imprinted leather.


 This!!!


----------



## franknbeans

Saddlebag said:


> Frank, why not buy a tan pure wool felt pad, 1" and toss a nice blanket over it. As the horse sweats the felt will form to it's back. Cost is about $50. There are numerous felt pads advertised that have so many rows of stitching of what looks like nylon fishing line, that the felt can't follow the contours.


Mainly because I already have a 5 star, which I love……and that is exactly what I do every time I ride. However, sometimes just to go for a quick ride, it would be easier to just throw on ONE thing. It can be a pain to get the blanket perfect wink over the pad…..it must cover to look good, you know. Plus, with shoulder surgery in a couple days…I pretty much HAVE to simplify for a while.


----------

